# Shooting breakthrough with my hvlp.



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi guys. I am having a problem with my airless and need to use my hvlp to spray some cabinets. I have not had consistent results with my hvlp and would like some advice. How do you guys get your viscosity dialed in when using waterborne material. Do you have a rule of thumb or is it just trial and error? Any advice would be great. Thanks!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you tried a viscosity cup and the recommended flow rates for your machine?


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Hello. Definitely do what above guy said. Breakthrough is pretty much ready to spray 1 problem is though you have more things to dial in. Another thing is breakthrough also dries fast and its possible that adding an extender will help the situation. They make one specifically for it or maybe a similar product would work.

Keep us posted and a picture of the issues would probably help.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I had trouble shooting breakthrough with my hvlp as it dries so fast. Make sure to put on enough material and / or use the Ppg extender.


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

ogre said:


> Hi guys. I am having a problem with my airless and need to use my hvlp to spray some cabinets. I have not had consistent results with my hvlp and would like some advice. How do you guys get your viscosity dialed in when using waterborne material. Do you have a rule of thumb or is it just trial and error? Any advice would be great. Thanks!!!


Breakthrough requires distilled water and extender. And a lot more then you think. The stuff drys so fast. We get lacquer like results by adding 10-15 % water and 5-10 oz of extender per gallon depending on weather. You should really keep adding till you see the coating really wet out. Even with airless we thin that much and use a 411 tip with no problems. Are you using a 5 stage? What tip size. We also use the pps system with our hvlp guns. The added pressure really helps to push it out. Box coating it helps to.


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I will get it going in the morning.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Anybody know what stuff I need to buy in order to set up the pps system for a capspray?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> Anybody know what stuff I need to buy in order to set up the pps system for a capspray?


Topkote sells a universal adapter $40) then you have the cups ($80/each), and you're set. Don't forget, your liners cost $80 for 25 cup liners/lids and they go faster than you think. Everything you need can be taken care of from topkote.

Also, check with a local automotive paint shop. They use it too, just not with the capspray. But at least you can get liners/cups locally.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Topkote sells a universal adapter $40) then you have the cups ($80/each), and you're set. Don't forget, your liners cost $80 for 25 cup liners/lids and they go faster than you think. Everything you need can be taken care of from topkote.
> 
> Also, check with a local automotive paint shop. They use it too, just not with the capspray. But at least you can get liners/cups locally.



Thanks I've been wondering the same thing. I've liked the idea of the PPS system. Let's you hold your gun upside down etc. if I ever use my hvlp again I'll have to look into this.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

You will never use a normal cup again lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Can the PPS be adapted to any system? I have Fuji 4 stage.


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

I bought a few adapters from excel North America. They do distribution for Kremlin and apollo hvlp. We ended up buying the 1050 vr and a few atomizer guns. The adaptors we got work on all our hvlp turbine guns. I'm using ca technologies turbine guns now. With the pps and it works great. We get a box of 50 kids and liners for $120. Once you use the pps system with a turbine gun its a game changer.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

RH said:


> Can the PPS be adapted to any system? I have Fuji 4 stage.


The PPS system works with any gun. Fuji, Graco, Titan, etc..


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

https://youtu.be/v_W1JXDf4Go

A quick video showing PPS cleanup. Finally, a face to the name:jester::thumbup:

I was debating in another forum a while back about cleanup times on traditional cups versus PPS. So I made a video showing how fast it was to cleanup at the end of the job.

I use 2 24 ounce cups for bathtubs (1 for primer, 1 for epoxy paint) and being able to swap out in less than a minute is a huge time saver.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Do they have a remote cup system so you don't need the cup attached to the gun?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Paint core is this the CA technologies gun you are using? Or do they have a different one? 

http://www.jnequipment.com/show_detail.php?item=60-TRBN-2_-_Turbine_HVLP_Gun_and_Cup_(Non-Bleeder)

I've been eyeing one, because of the cost difference, as I need a new gun; but haven't been able to find any real world reviews or feedback on them.


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

Hines Painting said:


> Paint core is this the CA technologies gun you are using? Or do they have a different one? http://www.jnequipment.com/show_detail.php?item=60-TRBN-2_-_Turbine_HVLP_Gun_and_Cup_%28Non-Bleeder%29 I've been eyeing one, because of the cost difference, as I need a new gun; but haven't been able to find any real world reviews or feedback on them.


Yup that's the one. Awesome gun and the price is too good!! They spray awesome and it's a really simple gun to use. If one of my guys breaks it I don't get angry. I always have a few reserves cause the price is so good. It's just as good or better then the cap spray Imo. I had the apollo atomizer guns and they were a pita to clean and put back together.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Paint Core said:


> Yup that's the one. Awesome gun and the price is too good!! They spray awesome and it's a really simple gun to use. If one of my guys breaks it I don't get angry. I always have a few reserves cause the price is so good. It's just as good or better then the cap spray Imo. I had the apollo atomizer guns and they were a pita to clean and put back together.


Awesome! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Wow! Thanks paint core for turning me onto that gun. I too will have to purchase it for a test run. It looks smaller than the titan guns which would be a massive bonus considering the angles and tight spot I have to get into. Like where a toilet is right up against the tub.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Paint Core what needle set do you like for shooting acrylics with that CA technologies gun?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Paint Core said:


> Breakthrough requires distilled water and extender. And a lot more then you think. The stuff drys so fast. We get lacquer like results by adding 10-15 % water and 5-10 oz of extender per gallon depending on weather. You should really keep adding till you see the coating really wet out. Even with airless we thin that much and use a 411 tip with no problems. Are you using a 5 stage? What tip size. We also use the pps system with our hvlp guns. The added pressure really helps to push it out. Box coating it helps to.



Curious. Where are you able to pick up Breakthrough? I'm like 45 minutes southwest of you and have never found it.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

air assisted sprayers works great with breakthrough :thumbsup:

perfect finish, easy clean up and twist the gun to any angle when spraying 


















watch this video and see how much control you have ... one of the best sprayer i've ever owned 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-hE5oS4ahE


.


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't know anything about pps, but I found that 3m makes a series of cups : 

http://3mcollision.com/products/paint-application/paint-preparation-system


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Jazz_Painter said:


> I don't know anything about pps, but I found that 3m makes a series of cups :
> 
> http://3mcollision.com/products/paint-application/paint-preparation-system


That's what pps stands for:sly:


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

Danahy said:


> Curious. Where are you able to pick up Breakthrough? I'm like 45 minutes southwest of you and have never found it.


So I'm guessing your from Hamilton?? We can pick it up at dulux, Bergsmas in Milton and steels paint.


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

driftweed said:


> That's what pps stands for:sly:


Stands for paint preparation system.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Paint Core said:


> So I'm guessing your from Hamilton?? We can pick it up at dulux, Bergsmas in Milton and steels paint.



Cambridge


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Danahy said:


> Cambridge


There isn't a Dulux in Kitchener Cambridge or Waterloo? 

45 mins you'd be in London


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> There isn't a Dulux in Kitchener Cambridge or Waterloo?
> 
> 45 mins you'd be in London



There are, but none stock breakthrough.


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

Danahy said:


> There are, but none stock breakthrough.


In the GTA I have had no problem getting the stuff. Last time I checked the dulux down the street at Erin mills had stock. Steels paint always has it in stock, but they increased the price by a lot.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Paint core, what needle set(s) do you like for that C.A.T. gun?


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

Hines Painting said:


> Paint core, what needle set(s) do you like for that C.A.T. gun?


We use the one it comes with. 1.3. Has worked fine for us. Perfect for waterborne lacquer.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Paint Core said:


> We use the one it comes with. 1.3. Has worked fine for us. Perfect for waterborne lacquer.


Would you recommend stepping up to the 1.8 for acrylics?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

For those that are thinking of ordering the CAT gun I found it a little cheaper ($148) and they offer the pps add on for $90 with- Adapter, Check Valve, 10 starter pack of lids and liners.

http://www.spraygunworld.com/Information2/Turbine/CAT/CATStart.html


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> air assisted sprayers works great with breakthrough :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice that it doesn't blow around a lot like with airless. That drives me crazy shooing doors hanging and flapping around. 
Looks like a narrow fan pattern?


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

Hines Painting said:


> Would you recommend stepping up to the 1.8 for acrylics?


I don't use a 1.8. I'm so used to the 1.3. We thin down to get it to shoot well with the 1.3. I find I always get a slicker finish that way and the right amount of fluid volume. Also I find that turbines guns break up the paint better with the 1.3. But that's my experience.


----------



## Paint Core (May 16, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> air assisted sprayers works great with breakthrough :thumbsup: perfect finish, easy clean up and twist the gun to any angle when spraying watch this video and see how much control you have ... one of the best sprayer i've ever owned https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-hE5oS4ahE .


Nice set up. What tip size you using? And how's the trigger pull on that. Looks light.


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

driftweed said:


> That's what pps stands for:sly:


I knew that they were pps, that's why I posted the link. I meant that I didn't know how well they compared to others but that 3M made some. I wasn't clear enough.


----------

